# Evelyn and Pepperoni crossed the bridge



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Evelyn was one of my fluffy dilute calico feral cats. She was petite like my Cheerio and followed me closely so I would drop one extra dullop of food - although there is always plenty when I feed them. ALL kitties do that - Evelyn was one of the braver ones. I had trapped her when she was little but she shreaded my skin so bad I had to release her. I had just rescued more than 13 kittens and my finances were shattered. I regret I let her go back. 
Her becoming braver was not a good thing after all. She noticed how I put food for the black labs through the fence ..and one brick misplaced..that was all it took. evelyn squeezed her little head in. The dogs just followed their instincts. I hadn't witnessed it but I could tell that was had happened. 

Aproximately 2 weeks later, Pepperoni, her beloved, got hit by a car. He was a fluffy black male cat. I could almost pet him. But then he'd try to bite me. I knew he was coming from somewhere else because he had joined the colony recently. Last night I saw him on the road when we were returning from feeding the kities. He'd been crossing 2 busy streets every night for more than 6 months!
I had neutered him and his tail amputated since he got in fights after having trapped him. I had hopes he would stay away from trouble. 
It almost seems like fate? wanted him up there with Evelyn.
I know they were very fond of each other - they had one litter together - I had rescued two of the three kittens and they already have a home. 
I must take the god with the bad

I buried Pepperoni right next to Evelyn - I know this only has meaning more for me than anything else. They will be together for eternity beyond the bridge. I know they are also reunited with the third kitten that got killed by a male cat. He looked just like Pepperoni.
Rest in peace my sweet babies. Know you are always in my heart and I am looking forward to seeing you again.
I love you


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

This made me cry


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry, Shengmei ((hugs)). 

My heart was so sore when I wrote this. I din't realize it would make people cry. My intent was to pay my tribute to these wonderful creatures that came to Earth and gave me not only moments of joy but also wonderful examples of how life should be lived - never in excess and knowing there are boundaries, and enjoying every minute of it the right way.
This is all I have now - precious memories of Pepperoni's and Evelyn's tails entertwining as they were walking together, runbbing their heads against each other lovingly, Peppe meowing sweetly at me to drop one more spoonful, and Evelyn sweet and precious young, first time kitty mommy. I miss them so much. 
I know in my heart they are together, beyond.."so close no matter how far" from me, I just cannot see. It was a painful but strange coincidence. One day I'll know more


----------

